# got a ubuntu 11.04 question



## spy2520 (May 23, 2011)

i know this is probably a simple problem, but i am running a caching proxy on ubuntu server 11.04. I am using my phone via USB as a WAN interface, and the ubuntu server serves as a gateway to the rest of my network and serves dhcp.

Two questions:

1. It sometimes autosenses the phone, but almost every time i unplug the phone i have to reboot the machine with the phone plugged in for it to work again. Is there a way around this? I already have the phone (usb0) defined in interfaces with a static ip.

2. Every time i boot, i have a routine of 
	
	



```
sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server start
```
and 
	
	



```
sudo shorewall start
```
. I also have to edit _/etc/resolv.conf_ every time because i guess somehow it is being overwritten by dhcp. Is there a way to add *isc-dhcp-server* and *shorewall* to the boot process? Is there a way to lock down _resolv.conf_ or define name servers some other way that wont be overwritten on boot?


The network works perfectly by the way, it just takes an extra 10 minutes to set everything back up when i get home from work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

as far as your boot process, you could write a basic script in cron and have it execute during the boot process saving you time. im not sure why you have to reboot though when you unplug your phone. if it is usb you should be able to restart that process in init.d manually.


----------

